# CDrom is gone!!

## muppski

My cdrom wont work anymore. It worked before I rebooted

Its not a hardware error since it 

* Found in BIOS

* Can see it in Dmesg

* Works fine in windows

Now if I try to mount i get the error

```

localhost muppski # mount /mnt/cdrom/

mount: special device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 does not exist

```

How to fix this?

----------

## marvin5

 *muppski wrote:*   

> How to fix this?

 

You probably changed to udev lately. Update your /etc/fstab to point to /dev/cdrom instead of /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

-- marvin

----------

## muppski

thx

that was it

----------

## manny15

CRAP! udev is screwed up again! I lost my cdrom devices, /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 and /dev/dvd. And the ide cdrom modules are loaded:

```

ide_cd                 36996  0 

cdrom                  37152  1 ide_cd

```

Seriously devs, PLEASE stop messing around with udev. It works one week, and fails to create device nodes (links) the next. /dev/hdd is there, just not the symbolic links. /dev/hdd is also set up as: 

```
brw-rw----  1 root disk 22, 64 Aug 26 14:34 /dev/hdd
```

 which is incorrect. It should be in the cdrom group.

I did find this in /var/log/kernel/current, but I don't know the source of the problem:

```

Aug 26 14:34:52 [kernel] hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Aug 26 14:34:52 [kernel] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Aug 26 14:34:52 [kernel] cdrom: open failed.

```

I was using sys-fs/udev-067, and the latest at this moment is 068. 

I downgraded to udev-064-r1 and it works correctly now! I have masked the following:

=sys-fs/udev-062

=sys-fs/udev-067

----------

## Headrush

 *manny15 wrote:*   

> Seriously devs, PLEASE stop messing around with udev. It works one week, and fails to create device nodes (links) the next. /dev/hdd is there, just not the symbolic links. /dev/hdd is also set up as: 
> 
> ```
> brw-rw----  1 root disk 22, 64 Aug 26 14:34 /dev/hdd
> ```
> ...

 

Stop using unstable then.  :Razz: 

Never had a problem staying with stable forever!

And don't say you need the latest unstable to work with your hardware, I don't buy it  :Wink: 

----------

## manny15

Yes, I know. I'm stubborn. I'm looking for the half-way point between stable and bleeding edge.

Anyway, I upgraded to sys-fs/udev-068, and the /dev/cdroms/* doesn't get created. But /dev/cdrom points to /dev/hdd, which is in group cdrom, like it should be. I guess it's better than nothing. Is gentoo moving away from devices such as /dev/cdroms/cdrom0? I think that's the devfs style or something, which I think it's kinda nice. Oh well.

----------

## bollucks

yep and devfs is *boom* dead and buried

----------

## josh0980

 *Headrush wrote:*   

>  *manny15 wrote:*   Seriously devs, PLEASE stop messing around with udev. It works one week, and fails to create device nodes (links) the next. /dev/hdd is there, just not the symbolic links. /dev/hdd is also set up as: 
> 
> ```
> brw-rw----  1 root disk 22, 64 Aug 26 14:34 /dev/hdd
> ```
> ...

 

Err, I've only ever been using stable udev builds, and this  just happened to me. Easily solved though, as above.

I imagine emerging udev probably printed some nominally useful warning messages, but who the hell can keep track, especially when emerging dozens of packages. 

What would be nice, though perhaps unfeasible, is to have all warning messages produced by each package print again once emerge is finished. How nice it would be to not get caught off-guard with goofball errors.

----------

## pwnell

 *josh0980 wrote:*   

> What would be nice, though perhaps unfeasible, is to have all warning messages produced by each package print again once emerge is finished. How nice it would be to not get caught off-guard with goofball errors.

 

I second that!

----------

## Aysen

 *josh0980 wrote:*   

> What would be nice, though perhaps unfeasible, is to have all warning messages produced by each package print again once emerge is finished. How nice it would be to not get caught off-guard with goofball errors.

 

Hey, we already have that feature! It's called enotice and it's been described in Gentoo Weekly Newsletter: August 1st, 2005 (http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20050801-newsletter.xml) - Tips and Tricks section. The installation method is described there (you just download a .sh script which installs it automatically).

It does just what you want - just run

```
enotice
```

after running emerge and you'll have all the messages available through a nice menu.

----------

## Decibels

Must have missed the 'enotice' tip in newsletter, going to try that, Thanks.

About the udev screwing up the cdrom and dvd. But, the same thing going to say goes for all unstable apps.

Install at your own risk. 

If you find a problem, try to make sure it isn't your fault (not updating configs, need to edit config,...). Then check the forums to see if anyone has some help. Then when sure it is a bug that needs to be reported: Make a Bug Report!

All the earlier stuff will help when writing the bug report!  If no one is reporting a bug on an unstable package, then good chance the bug will still be there when it goes stable. The Dev's are not omnipotent, they can only fix what they know about.

----------

## manny15

Now I feel like I've started a war. I'm sorry, that was not my intention.

I was simply fustrated with the changed to udev which made my system act differently. Yes, I run unstable, and I should be prepared to run into such problems. And yes, such bugs should be reported using bugzilla.

I do appreciate the effort put int by the developers. I mean, look around. Look how Gentoo has grown.

I hope anyone offended would accept my opology.

----------

## Decibels

I don't think an apology is necessary in your case!  But if you did find a problem and went thru the necessary step to make sure it is probably a bug, by all means make a bug report or add to one that matches.

It is a good way to give back to the community! Hope no one thought I was trying to berate people for using unstable or complaining about something not working.

Heck, I run some unstable stuff also. If they would get flash to work for amd64 I would try it out in a heartbeat!!!

Sometimes the only thing that works is unstable apps/libs,...  Recently had to put unstable libgphoto2 to get my camera to download large video. Well, looks like it is stable now.

Well, guess have went enough off the road from the original post. Move along everyone, nothing to see here.   :Smile: 

----------

